# Fotorix Studio - My Wildlife Photography



## fotorix (Feb 22, 2011)

Highly focus on Lions, Tigers, Cheetah, Leopards ...  the real predators on the planet... who rule the pride's...*

Location: Rawalpindi and Islamabad (Pakistan).
Photography and Post Production (Effects) by: Waleed Irfan


PS: If u want to see HD size 1680X1050 Large 300 dpi image please click on any image.*






PRIDE OF TERROR -  I defend the pride's territory and mark the area with my roar to warn intruders who encorach on my turf.... by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




The Last Lion.... Vanishing from the wild by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Behind the Tiger'z Den .... It's a Creation of Contradictions.. by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




[Snoger] - Eye Of The Tiger! by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




~Epitome of predatory beauty and power~ by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




[SnOger] Last Roar . . . Iconic Predator by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Silent Hunter - Do you think my roar is louder ? by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Panthera - Savage Wild Black Leapard.... by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




The DareDevil - in the morning light.... by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




evil eye  - Magnificent Predator by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




icOn Of AfriKa....    Living On The Edge! by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




bird of prey [Steppe Eagle] by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




~Night Fury~  Never Enage me`  Oll`ee by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Oll`ee ... Silent but deadly! by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Live Fast.... Face 2 Face by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 22, 2011)

Our only options are to feel positively about these images?
Not sure if you're just short sighted or completely egotistical...


----------



## fotorix (Feb 22, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> Our only options are to feel positively about these images?
> Not sure if you're just short sighted or completely egotistical...


 
Nop if u dont like any image just provide feedback here. Sorry about i was notadd 4th poll by mistake.

Thanks,


----------



## tyler_h (Feb 22, 2011)

fotorix said:


> Nop if u dont like any image just provide feedback here.
> 
> Thanks,


 
No worries. The images composition wise are solid; nothing really spectacular but not a negative here. A couple of the tigers are a bit centred for my liking though. You end up with one third tiger, one third text, and one third that feels wasted.

Biggest qualm is your post processing.
Vignetting is a useful tool for drawing  attention to the subject but I think a subtle use to direct the viewer than that almost blackening section of the image (Panthera) can be more effective in maintaining an overall balance in the image.
The motion blur effect thing (cant remember the name of the filters) on the second lion doesn't add to the image in my opinion. Also for this one; you have introduced a second image into the background and even if it is meant to be contrasting with the wire fence I think the bar is a rather distracting element; just have the wire.
I'm not a massive fan of borders either. A common style border for all of them could tie in well as a set if desired but otherwise seems as though it has just been used occasionally because you found the function to add it.

Oddly enough I actually like the image where you have used selective desaturation; the grungy feel in the B&W seems to be complimented nicely by the retained oranges. I have a feeling it works partially due to the different tones in each eye being preserved; making it feel more thoughtful that the "its a red rose" or "i have red lipstick" style pics its often used with.

Bit of an essay but hopefully that's constructive enough that it can add another viewpoint for you.


----------



## fotorix (Feb 22, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> fotorix said:
> 
> 
> > Nop if u dont like any image just provide feedback here.
> ...


 
1, It's not possible if u try to take picture of an animal and inside your image object (animal) completely  over filling out your whole image [O]. If u will try animal photography your half image will have much space either from left or right [   O] , [  O  ], [O   ]. 

2, It's not necessary to add Quotation over the black or white background all the time.. transparency and multi layer style text and background is something today .. you can see on TV ad's banners etc.

3, I agreed about the motion blur and wire distracting element points. But there are few issues in that image actually original picture is not good enough. I spend my much time on this image become watchable least. If i will show you original image might be you will understand why i applied blur effect on that.

Thanks for telling your valid points. Next time i will keep your points in my mind  while post processing.


----------



## Davor (Feb 22, 2011)

I love these images, so fierce and strong. And at the same time i hate seeing fences in some of them, it completely ruins it for me; almost like it takes the soul out of the animals in the pictures. The ones without visible fences are just fantastic!


----------



## fotorix (Feb 22, 2011)

Davor said:


> I love these images, so fierce and strong. And at the same time i hate seeing fences in some of them, it completely ruins it for me; almost like it takes the soul out of the animals in the pictures. The ones without visible fences are just fantastic!



Thanks bro


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not crazy about any of these. I think the post processing kills it. You have great contrast and vibrant colors but then the edits went to far and got into gimmicks like heavy vignetting, deterioration effect, selective color, etc that really take away from the images. I think that less is more in this case. I would also leave the title out of the actual image because in some of your shots I found myself focusing more on that than what should have been the focus point. I think that some simple cropping would also help with the composition (I think you centered a few to make room for the title but trust me, they would be better cropped and with either no title or a much smaller one). 

Some of my favorites are the ones that do not look heavily edited. The Silent hunter, Icon of Africa, and Oll'ee are all good shots and good edits. 

Hope that helps.


----------

